# Duracell Durabeam Mod (2AA version)



## stabby888 (Dec 10, 2009)

hello..
I've been lurking around these forums for a while and been doing alot of reading. Must say that i have gathered quite a bunch. So much information..i liked the mods of the maglites the most. So i will be doing one of those for sure. 

But now to my actual problem. I have a duracell durabeam (2AA version) thats getting no use. And I would like to start modding/upgrading it so that it can still be used. What i'm looking for is over 100 lumen output and runtime +1 hour. I'm not an electronics specialist but if explained carefully I can still follow . 

I was thinking like a 5- or 6 cell Xenon and a 9V nimh, nicad or lithium battery. Could you recommend some parts, with their respective chargers?
Would sure like to hear other opinions, if any.


----------



## kramer5150 (Dec 10, 2009)

I am not familiar with the plastics and materials used in that light, so I would speculate thermal limitations would be your biggest concern. Its a plastic PR bulb incan right?

I would start with a mag 6 cell Xenon PR lamp and a pair of 14500 cells. Some plastic lights have inner ribs that can be removed with a dremel. If you can manage that you might be able to fit a pair of 18500 cells.

IMHO the MAG 6-Xenon is a very nice PR lamp. Its around 150 Lumens running with 2x18650 cells, and only draws .9A (@ 8.4V) so you can skip on IMR cells and use cells with a higher storage capacity.


----------



## stabby888 (Dec 10, 2009)

tnx for the reply kramer5150..
and you are right when saying that it is a plastic PR bulb incan. But where could I find a charger for those 14500 batteries? and will they provide +1 hour runtime?
The flashlight does have those plastic ribs you mentioned. But would I need to remove them to fit the 18500 because they are wider? And as for 18650 cells I think these would be too long for the flashlight. Because i saw in another thread how they compared a bunch of these and they all seemed just too long for this flashlight. Or did i look wrong?:thinking:


----------



## TheInvader (Dec 10, 2009)

At a draw of* .75A*, most 14500 cells provide ~45 minutes of runtime (600-800mAh, best to use AW protected cells!)

Amperage info from Drewfus 2101's graphs (KPR118 bulb)

Math:
When fully charged 2 14500's= 4.2v*2=8.4v @ .75 Ampere hours.
With a draw of exactly 1C on good batteries such as AW's Protected, I'd say about *45-60 *minutes.

18500/18650 batteries would never fit in your flashlight, by the way. At the max, you could put 3x16340 cells (or CR123 primaries) and get a nice voltage of 10-12v.

If your flashlight has an aluminum reflector and glass lens (HIGHLY doubt it) you could throw in a Pelican 3853-H bulb for a runtime of about 15 minutes for an amazing *1,000* lumens.


----------



## stabby888 (Dec 10, 2009)

I think ill go with the 14500 cells then. Since they would fit perfect without modifying anything. But you mentioned AW protected 14500. Could you direct me with a link as to where I can find those? Because the only one's I saw that were in stock were over at batteryjunction. But those were ultrafire protected 14500 cells. Would those work 2? Or are they like lower quality?

As for what you said about the pelican bulb..nah that wouldnt even work for a full 5 minutes since it would melt the whole flashlight . 
But i'm sure tempted to try the Mag ROP mod with that bulb sometime in the near feature.


----------



## TheInvader (Dec 14, 2009)

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?p=2362384

AW 14500 Protected = $9 USD

I would *never* use UltraFire batteries. They most likely have bad QC. Not saying that they will explode, but there is a chance and I would pay an extra $5 or so to save my pocket/prevent third degree burns on legs one day.


----------



## stabby888 (Dec 14, 2009)

Ok. AW 14500 protected cells it is then. I'll try to order the parts this year if i still can. if not it will be next year. And then ill also try to post some beam shots if i can borrow someone's cam


----------



## Conte (Dec 15, 2009)

Ixnay on the Xenon, eh.

You can make this brighter. I'd go for the 14500's myself. 
But I'd put a normal Krypton, or Stock Mag 6D bulb in there. 
I think anything more then that could melt or at least warp it. 

In fact in a light THAT small, even a Stock 6D mag bulb might be pushing it, but you'll probably be ok. 

I have alot of experience modding normal flashlights with halogen bulbs and what not. Usually unless they have metal parts where the bulb attaches which sinks just enough heat, the plastic gets soft and warps. 

For the record, the HPR51 halogen bulb is great for a 2x li-ion rig, been running them for years, and I'm pretty sure they'd warp that little guy.


----------



## stabby888 (Dec 16, 2009)

Actually i did have a 5-cell KPR112 bulb running in this flashlight with a 9V alkaline battery. (Thats what got me interested in flashlights by the way and also how i found CPF ) 
Was pretty bright and also pretty hot but it held ok for ~ 30 mins.
I'm thinking the 6-cell will just be a little hotter, but not that it would melt or anything. 
Oh and since the 5 cell bulb was a kpr112..is the 6 cell bulb the kpr118 that TheInvader was referring to?:thinking:


----------



## Conte (Dec 16, 2009)

Actually, you know what, 5-cell is what you need.

I just remembered. When I run a Krypton bulb in my 2xli-ion lights I run a 5-cell bulb. So you already have the bulb just grab a couple of li-ion A-cells and you're good to go.


----------



## Conte (Dec 16, 2009)

You know, now that I think of it, to be brutally honest, I don't think I would bother. It's limited what you could do with that little light, and you are going to buy batteries especially for it ? Trust me, once you get into flashlight modding, AA batteries might be one of the last ones you want to play with.

If you're willing to invest into a nice set of batteries, I'd recommend scoring a set of 18650 Li-ion cells and a charger. Chop of some carboard toilet paper tubes and you can make some make shift spacers, and throw them into some 2D flashlight. 

Not all 2D's are long enough, but some will fit a pair of 18650's snug without mods. A Fulton will take them no problem, and they will fit in a 2D mag if you reverse the spring around. 

2D's are common so there is alot of tinkering to be had. I find intereting ones at garage sales and thrift store all the time for dirt cheap. Now days I have over 60 flashlights 
Once you have a few lights to play with and know what could take the heat, then you can grab a 7.2 volt set of ROP bulbs and have some fun.


Personally, I say get some 26650 LiFe cells, but there aren't as convenient kits available for them yet. But I would highly recommend getting yourself a Fulton.


----------



## stabby888 (Dec 19, 2009)

Tnx for the advice Conte. That will be a future mod then i guess. But may I ask why a Fulton? Because they can be easily modded? Have any links to mods?


----------



## Conte (Dec 21, 2009)

Honestly, its just my personal favorite flashlight.
Its the most functional flashlight I've even owned. 
I've owned alot of flashlights and the Fulton is still my Go To flashlight.

You can cram a fair amount of power into it stock. Install a glass lens and I've personally tested it safe with up to 11watts of power. It already comes with a metal reflector. You can install a 3watt Mag-led modual to turn it into an LED flashlight. You can fit Fivemega's G4 bi-pin adaptor in it. It'll take up to 8 watts with the stock lens. 

Cause of its angle you can stand it and aim it where you want. It has a loup to hang it up. It has a clip to clip it easy on to your belt, jacket pocket or back pack strap. It comes with a red lens for night eyes, and UV lens for black light, and various others depending on the one you get, and you can switch them without dismantling it. 

You can fit a pair of 18650 Li-Ion cells into it, all you need to do is fashion a spacer from electrical tape a toilet paper tubes. You can fit a pair of 26650 Lifepo4 cells into it even easier. 

Granted, its no where near as modifiable as a Maglite. If you want something you can do alot to, go maglite. If you want something you will actually be using regularly that will do it all with a good balance of runtime and light output, I'd go Fulton. 

Seen here are 3 of my Fultons. With my Magcharger-11 across the back and my Surefire copy EDC across the front. 







All lit up. 
The First Fulton is running 2x18650 Lion cells w/HPR51 bulb @ 6watts.
The Second my main one: 2x26650 LiFe Cells w/HPR44 @ 9watts.
The Third : Running 2x12ahNiMH D-Cells w/3watt Mag-Leg






Batteries. The Skinny ones to the left are 18650 Li-ion Cells.
The Fat ones to the right are 26650 LiFe (lifepo4) cells. 
Across the fron are the 1/2D NiCD's that run my Magcharger-11. 






And these are how I used cardboard paper towel tubes, paper towel, and electrical tape to make spacers to fit into 2D flashlights. 
To the left is a 2x18650 7.4volt Li-ion pack.
To the right is a 2x26650 6.6 volt LiFe pack.


----------

